# Garantie vervalt als je Linux installeert op HP laptops

## Kasumi_Ninja

Staat deze maand in de 'Linux Magazine' (pagina 7). Zie hier voor een samenvatting: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4046734.html#4046734

Is echt belachelijk!

----------

## durian

die komen dus ook op mijn banlijst, naast oa. Sony :)

-peter

----------

## Sub Zero

Hu?!? Das echt te zot voor woorden toch :-/

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ja is wel vreemd. Normaliter staat HP wel bekend om zijn goede support voor open source. Heb gister trouwens de klantenservcie gebeld om een refund te vragen voor Visa oem. Ik ga niet akoord met de MS licentie en volgende dezefde licentie heb ik dan recht op een refund.

----------

## durian

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> Ja is wel vreemd. Normaliter staat HP wel bekend om zijn goede support voor open source. Heb gister trouwens de klantenservcie gebeld om een refund te vragen voor Visa oem. Ik ga niet akoord met de MS licentie en volgende dezefde licentie heb ik dan recht op een refund.

 En, wat zeiden ze? krijg je een refund?

-peter

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *durian wrote:*   

>  *Aniruddha wrote:*   Ja is wel vreemd. Normaliter staat HP wel bekend om zijn goede support voor open source. Heb gister trouwens de klantenservcie gebeld om een refund te vragen voor Visa oem. Ik ga niet akoord met de MS licentie en volgende dezefde licentie heb ik dan recht op een refund. En, wat zeiden ze? krijg je een refund?
> 
> -peter

 

Ze bellen me erover terug.

P.S. 

Mooi land Zweden. Ben zelf regelmatig naar Goteborg geweest   :Smile: .

----------

## durian

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

>  *durian wrote:*   En, wat zeiden ze? krijg je een refund? 
> 
> Ze bellen me erover terug.

 

Ik ben benieuwd!

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> P.S. 
> 
> Mooi land Zweden. Ben zelf regelmatig naar Goteborg geweest  :).

 

Daar heb ik een aantal jaren gewoond en gewerkt!

-peter

----------

## ketjap

Ik heb laatst nog mijn kapotte hp laptop met gentoo erop naar hp opgestuurd. Ze hebben keurig het moederbord vervangen en weer terug gestuurd zonder iets in rekening te brengen. In hoe verre het dan een policy van ze is of dat het incidenteel is voorgekomen....??

----------

## koenderoo

Zullen ze op mijn werk leuk gaan vinden. We werken met bijna alleen maar HP laptops en een redelijk groot deel hiervan is inmiddels van een Linux distro voorzien.

----------

## Treggats

In de link die in de TS staat wordt vermeld dat het niet klopte, er wordt gezegd dat de Technische Dienst zei dat ze er niet naar kijken als er geen windows op staat.

----------

